# Lelit Bianca Fault



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So developed a new problem today. On switching on , water gushes from the outlet nozzle like a running tap . Not where the water ejects from at the end of a shot but the little nipple below.

This is with the lever down , no shot being made .

Thoughts where to go first for faults


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Expansion valve is connected to that vent, as is the vacuum breaker. Is the pump running when this happens?

Is the service boiler on?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Mrboots2u - Same as your problem back in August, but now with water instead of steam?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53820-bianca-venting-steam-into-drip-tray/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=766647&embedComment=766647&embedDo=findComment#comment-766647


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Mrboots2u - Same as your problem back in August, but now with water instead of steam?
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53820-bianca-venting-steam-into-drip-tray/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=766647&embedComment=766647&embedDo=findComment#comment-766647


 Same place yep , it absolutely now pouring out , will check later as in baby bedtime chaos at mo


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Same place yep , it absolutely now pouring out , will check later as in baby bedtime chaos at mo


 Just water or flash boiling water? any steam at all? Does it take some time for it to happen or is it pretty much as soon as you turn the machine on from cold? Does it happen if the service/steam boiler is on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Just water or flash boiling water? any steam at all? Does it take some time for it to happen or is it pretty much as soon as you turn the machine on from cold? Does it happen if the service/steam boiler is on?


 So let it get up to temp from scratch it's stopped pissing water now , just back to the steam constantly , I have an expansion valve and vac breaker on order , will probably change both


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> So let it get up to temp from scratch it's stopped pissing water now , just back to the steam constantly , I have an expansion valve and vac breaker on order , will probably change both


 Personally, I'd leave the expansion valve alone. I don't think you have a problem there. Your vacuum breaker however, doesn't seem to be shutting properly. If you have the machine open, give it a few taps with a wooden spoon: Does it close then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Personally, I'd leave the expansion valve alone. I don't think you have a problem there. Your vacuum breaker however, doesn't seem to be shutting properly. If you have the machine open, give it a few taps with a wooden spoon: Does it close then?


 Nope


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> So let it get up to temp from scratch it's stopped pissing water now , just back to the steam constantly , I have an expansion valve and vac breaker on order , will probably change both


 Did you see my post?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Expansion valve is connected to that vent, as is the vacuum breaker. Is the pump running when this happens?
> 
> Is the service boiler on?


 It isn't doing it now , and can't didn't notice what was going on when it was , as I had a baby in one hand


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You need to check the service boiler is not overfilling. Water first, followed by steam is a classic sign. With a 1.8 or is it 2l boiler if full can eject up to 70-80 ml of water as it heats, once it gets to 100c the breaker then seals.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> You need to check the service boiler is not overfilling. Water first, followed by steam is a classic sign. With a 1.8 or is it 2l boiler if full can eject up to 70-80 ml of water as it heats, once it gets to 100c the breaker then seals.


 When it came up to pressure just now the pump didn't run , I'll try it again in the morning


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> When it came up to pressure just now the pump didn't run , I'll try it again in the morning


 If the pumps not over filling the service boiler, then it's usually a leaky autofill solenoid. Can be due to scale, crud buildup, or something caught in the seat. If it is this, usually the valve can be disassembled and cleaned.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> If the pumps not over filling the service boiler, then it's usually a leaky autofill solenoid. Can be due to scale, crud buildup, or something caught in the seat. If it is this, usually the valve can be disassembled and cleaned.


 Would this value the constant venting of steam though ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Would this value the constant venting of steam though ?


 If the vacuum breaker is not sealing as well...yes. It's possible that you could have 2 faults and boiler overfilling can definitely gum up a breaker faster. It's quite common for one fault to be the cause of a second.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> If the vacuum breaker is not sealing as well...yes. It's possible that you could have 2 faults and boiler overfilling can definitely gum up a breaker faster. It's quite common for one fault to be the cause of a second.


 Normally when I switch the machine on in the morning , it will run for a short time to fill no more than 5 seconds. Where is the auto fill solenoid for me to check >


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Normally when I switch the machine on in the morning , it will run for a short time to fill no more than 5 seconds. Where is the auto fill solenoid for me to check >


 If it's leaking, it could be putting a tiny bit of water into the brew boiler every shot and you'd not really notice, especially if the steam boiler is on all the time, as it slows things down and if you regularly use water, you might keep just ahead of it most of the time. the video is set to start at 1m 59s and covers the solenoid you're interested in. You might want to watch from the beginning though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@DavecUKwill have a look,steam boiler in in eco mode , so more off than on tbh.

Ill try and check later


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So I've replaced the vacuum breaker and I'm still getting steam constantly into the drip tray So what next Replace the Safety valve .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

> 1 hour ago, Mrboots2u said:
> 
> So I've replaced the vacuum breaker and I'm still getting steam constantly into the drip tray So what next Replace the Safety valve .


 Boots, where's the steam coming from? Is it coming out of the safety valve? You need to find which component is letting steam out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Mrboots2uMRS has indicated the safety Valve, get that hose off the safety valve fitting (carefully so you don't split it). Then bung it up with a pencil or pen top and see if anythings coming out of the safety calve, as to me it looks like it might still be the Vacuum Breaker.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> @Mrboots2uMRS has indicated the safety Valve, get that hose off the safety valve fitting (carefully so you don't split it). Then bung it up with a pencil or pen top and see if anythings coming out of the safety calve, as to me it looks like it might still be the Vacuum Breaker.


 So I a, clear take the hose of the safety valve , block up the hose I have disconnected , and watch for water / steam coming out the pf the safety valve .

re the breaker, it's a brand new Lelit one complete part put in this morning


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> So I a, clear take the hose of the safety valve , block up the hose I have disconnected , and watch for water / steam coming out the pf the safety valve .
> 
> re the breaker, it's a brand new Lelit one complete part put in this morning


 I've known new parts be faulty before


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> So I a, clear take the hose of the safety valve , block up the hose I have disconnected , and watch for water / steam coming out the pf the safety valve .
> 
> re the breaker, it's a brand new Lelit one complete part put in this morning


 To be 100% sure: remove the hose from the vacum breaker, and see if it's coming from there first. Make sure that the part you bought is not at fault first. Then move on to the next suspect. It will splutter a bit but it will dry straight away on top of the boiler. If keeps releasing steam, then that's faulty or not seated correctly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> To be 100% sure: remove the hose from the vacum breaker, and see if it's coming from there first. Make sure that the part you bought is not at fault first. Then move on to the next suspect. It will splutter a bit but it will dry straight away on top of the boiler. If keeps releasing steam, then that's faulty or not seated correctly.


 I'm back, in between work and baby duties .

So it's not the vacuum breaker , so need to take the safety valve off and replace , given. It's horizontal and it's place to any bright ideas for the spanner or best tool to get it off


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm back, in between work and baby duties .
> 
> So it's not the vacuum breaker , so need to take the safety valve off and replace , given. It's horizontal and it's place to any bright ideas for the spanner or best tool to get it off


 I leave that one to @El carajilloor @DavecUK as I'm clueless at that sort of thing.

Boots, did you undo the hose of the safety valve just to make sure that that's the culprit? I know logically it is, but best to be 100% sure. Hopefully you don't need to replace it and it's just a matter of cleaning it up or something like that.

good luck.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

safety valves that leak should always be replaced.

get an open ended spanner on it and try and rap it free (use a panel pin hammer), get some tension on the spanner and short sharp hits on the end....to act a bit like an impact wrench. Any heavy whacks and you will break it. With the boiler hot....it should break free, might take a large number of hits though.









The other thing you can use is this....but you need to improvise a socket over the end of a box spanner (or a really deep socket) to do it and often the valves won't fit inside a box spanner.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Dave ref spanner, All I would say is remove the pipe and use a ring spanner (if available) as this can be placed on and will self locate at suitable angle.

If you use a ' box spanner' a suitably sized socket fitted over the opposite end will allow you to use impact driver OR cordless drill set to a light torque setting.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Need to order some spinners , presumably imperial size as these parts are made in Italy

and ideas what sizes


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No Idea of size.... I will caution about ring spanners...I mentioned open ended because they can be angled upwards from the nut, Ring spanners cannot and have to be flat in line with the nut....this might make it difficult to tap the end. I suppose you can always use a metal rod in the opposite end of the ring and tap the end of that with a hammer bu I find open ended spanners more versatile and rarely use my ring spanner sets..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Mrboots2u - for my own sanity - was the original vacuum breaker ever broken or faulty? If your answer is yes, then, it seems very strange that two components failed pretty much at the same time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Mrboots2u - for my own sanity - was the original vacuum breaker ever broken or faulty? If your answer is yes, then, it seems very strange that two components failed pretty much at the same time.


 I don't know tbh , I have had vacuum breakers go on other machines and exhibit same fault , so assumed it was that tbh .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Replaced the safety valve, which was a bit of a faff but it has fixed the problem.

Cheers to @DavecUK and @MediumRoastSteamfor their patience and advice


----------



## FilipeSer (Apr 8, 2021)

Very interesting.


----------

